# DIY foundation



## Mupwi (Jul 14, 2014)

hi all thaught you might be intrested in how i make my own foundation at home for basicaly free. so i put it in a video here.


----------



## Mupwi (Jul 14, 2014)

here is an example of that flat foundation built out


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I have a book by a fellow who made a plaster cast so he can make his own wired foundation.

 Al


----------



## Mupwi (Jul 14, 2014)

i dont use wire in this foundation as i use it for cut comb honey


----------



## RonTgottagoat (Feb 27, 2014)

Mupwi for some reason I could get video to play. I’m interested in what you did though. Could u explain? I don’t know why it won’t play for me


----------



## Mupwi (Jul 14, 2014)

Sorry for the slow response. Basicaly you take a pice of wood the size of the foundation you want and put a handle on the back then soak the wood in water then you melt a tray of beeswax big enough to fit the wood into then you dip the wet wood into the wax if you want it thicker let is solidify a bit then dip again thicker for perminant comb and thin for cut comb honey. Then take a knife and trim the edges and peal off the sheet the water prevents the wax from sticking. Then while its still warm roll with a pice of pipe or roling pin this makes the wax less brittle. Hope that helps.


----------

